# Suspension seatpost on fs fat tyre ebike



## Crazymexican (3 mo ago)

Is there any point combining crane creek thudbuster with existing short travel rear shock. I'm thinking crane creek to absorb small bumps and stiffer rear shock kick in after elastomer bottoms out. Should I just upgrade cheap stock rear shock(125mm oil spring which barely moves)? I'm trying to keep the bike compact while folded. It's already a tight squeeze fitting it in the back of my hatchback.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The PNW Coast suspension dropper seatpost would be a solution which would allow you to keep the dropper post and have some seatpost suspension. Getting the seat down and out of the way is nice on the trail and for fitment into a hatchback. 

The rear shock should be used for small bump compliance. With today's mountain bikes there is no need to run an overly stiff shock to help with peddling efficiency.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Replace the cheap shock....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

